# Yamaha FS720s $100 Ottawa



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That's a steal!


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Wish I was closer, I'd buy that for that price. Good deal


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I once drove an hour for a bargain like this... got there and the neck was held on by scotch tape.


----------

